#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Объясните пожалуйста

## Anthony

Друзья, объясните пожалуйста.
Кармапа  Ургьен Тринле Дордже говорит, что учителем его является ЕСДЛ.
В моей голове немного не состыковывается... ЕСДЛ его учит школе Гелуг, или общебуддистским наставлениям?

----------


## Вова Л.

Один из учителей, так как ЕС Кармапа получал от ЕСДЛ много учений. Основными же учителями 17-го Кармапы являются ламы Карма Кагью, в первую очередь Ситу Ринпоче. А от Далай ламы Кармапа много разных учений получал, думаю и гелукпинские передачи в том числе. В этом нет ничего необычного, это называется вне-сектарный подход.

----------

Anthony (28.01.2012), Yur (29.06.2013), Иван Денисов (21.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.01.2012), Юндрун Топден (28.01.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Это разделение на школы не означает что они сильно отличаются друг от друга. Например тантра в школе Гелуг происходит от Марпы и Миларепы.

----------

Anthony (28.01.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Антоний, расслабьтесь. ЕСДЛ учит Кармапу хорошему  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (28.01.2012), Alekk (28.02.2012), Legba (29.01.2012), Pema Sonam (28.01.2012), Алексей Каверин (12.02.2012), Джигме (28.01.2012), Евгений Грейт (07.02.2012), Иван Горяинов (30.01.2012), Иван Денисов (21.02.2012), Надежда Хабичевская (08.01.2014), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.01.2012), Пема Дролкар (28.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.01.2012), Юндрун Топден (28.01.2012)

----------


## Юндрун Топден

А Е.С. Тхае Дордже у Е.С. Далай ламы не обучается? :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А Е.С. Тхае Дордже у Е.С. Далай ламы не обучается?


Видимо, нет  :Smilie:

----------


## Anthony

Во-первых - Имена прошу не коверкать. (Артем Тараненко)

Во-вторых - Вопрос не про Е.С. Тхае Дордже и остальных учеников ЕСДЛ.

В-третьих ... ответ уже получен. Всем спасибо за участие. Кунсанг и Вова Л. Спасибо за ответ.

----------


## Юндрун Топден

> Во-первых - Имена прошу не коверкать. (Артем Тараненко)
> 
> Во-вторых - Вопрос не про Е.С. Тхае Дордже и остальных учеников ЕСДЛ.
> 
> В-третьих ... ответ уже получен. Всем спасибо за участие. Кунсанг и Вова Л. Спасибо за ответ.


Сказано - как отрезано! Сурово и по дзенски :Smilie:

----------

Артем Тараненко (29.01.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ох, Энтони...какой у Вас тернистый путь..... :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ох, Энтони...какой у Вас тернистый путь.....


Нормальный путь. Тернистый —это принять Прибежище в Ваджраяне, а потом нарушить самаи и перейти в другую традицию. Просто много вопросов. А у кого из нас в начале пути не было вопросов?

----------

Wyrd (07.02.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.01.2012)

----------


## Greedy

Принять прибежище - это не посетить лекцию и повторить какие-то строки за учителем. Это не более чем поучаствовать в ритуале принятия прибежища.
Через сколько таких ритуалов прибежище будет принято - вопрос нетривиальный. Поэтому говорить о самайя преждевременно.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.01.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Ох, Энтони...какой у Вас тернистый путь.....


Так ведь российские буддисты они такие, суровые :Smilie:

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (22.02.2012)

----------


## Aion

> Принять прибежище - это не посетить лекцию и повторить какие-то строки за учителем. Это не более чем поучаствовать в ритуале принятия прибежища.


Зря Вы так категорично, Greedy. Кое-кто принимает Прибежище сознательно. Тем более, что ритуал - это не то, что Вы о нём думаете (ничего личного)...

----------


## Greedy

> Зря Вы так категорично, Greedy. Кое-кто принимает Прибежище сознательно.


Принимать - ещё не значит принять.

----------


## Aion

> Принимать - ещё не значит принять.


Для кого не значит?

----------


## Юндрун Топден

> Принимать - ещё не значит принять.


Таки что Вы посоветуете делать простым смертным? :Smilie:

----------

Уэф (21.02.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Таки что Вы посоветуете делать простым смертным?


Выполнять практику принятия прибежища, в том или ином виде, всю жизнь.

----------

Anthony (29.01.2012), Юндрун Топден (29.01.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

В чем тогда отличие от утверждения в трех драгоценностях и принятия прибежища?

Если последнее мы рассматривает просто как формальный ритуал, то хватит и одного осознанного раза.
А утверждаться в трех драгоценностях мы естественно должны, иначе какие мы буддисты.

----------

Anthony (29.01.2012), Читтадхаммо (30.01.2012), Юндрун Топден (29.01.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Нормальный путь. Тернистый —это принять Прибежище в Ваджраяне, а потом нарушить самаи и перейти в другую традицию. Просто много вопросов. А у кого из нас в начале пути не было вопросов?


Может, у меня в начале пути было много вопросов, но знала твердо одно. Для того, чтобы отличить, что правильно-неправильно, надо самому подготовиться и как следует проработать всю информацию. И прежде, чем пойти на какой-то шаг, надо было исследовать, а куда я иду, зачем это мне нужно и какие будут последствия. Тогда не придется судорожно все переделывать на полпути. Видно, уже был некоторый житейский опыт, что лучше ПРЕЖДЕ продумать до всех мелочей, а потом уж делать. И еще, когда хотела получить какой-то навык, всегда искала добросовестных и опытных наставников.

Для того, чтобы принять Прибежище, надо знать, что это такое, каким качествами оно обладает, смысл принятия Прибежища, обязанности, - ЗАРАНЕЕ. Это подобно тому, как подробно разузнать маршрут к месту, в которое хочешь придти.

Тернистый путь чаще всего мы сами себе создаем, хотя могли бы его избежать, если не торопились бы. А так - сначала мы сами себе разбрасываем колючки, а потом долго вытаскиваем их из шерсти. Как-то все на "АВОСЬ" полагаемся.

----------


## Anthony

Нету никакого "АВОСЬ"  :Smilie: 
Я осознанно принял прибежище, НО! Еще только ищу учителя. 
Присматриваюсь... прицениваюсь )) На сколько я знаю - это не противопоказано.
Любому человеку прибежище давал учитель той или иной школы. Или есть независимые учителя?
И не каждый человек после этого оставался в этой школе.

В чем неправильность моих действий - не могу понять.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Да все нормально, на самом деле.  :Smilie:  99% из здесь присутствующих начинали также

----------

Anthony (29.01.2012), Пема Дролкар (29.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.01.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Напишите, что вы делаете ежедневно, чтобы зародить связь с Прибежищем, если не трудно.

----------


## Anthony

Да нет, не трудно.
Пока, что медитация три света на 16-го Кармапу.
Нендро еще не начал.

----------

Aion (30.01.2012), Дифо (01.03.2012), Пема Дролкар (29.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.01.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Все таки решили уже практиковать?

----------


## Anthony

Да )) Время-то идет.
16-му я верю ))

----------

Дифо (01.03.2012), Иван Денисов (21.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.01.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Друзья мои, можно еще коротенько про внесектарный подход? :

- Т.е. находясь в Карма Кагью, я могу параллельно практиковать учения других мастеров\школ ?
- Только Ваджраянских ?

Если - да, то в моей голове теряется смысл школ  :Confused:

----------


## Aion

Странно, Вы, вроде как, Прибежище принимали у Оле, а он перед этим мероприятием подробно объясняет, что можно, а что нельзя. 



> - Т.е. находясь в Карма Кагью, я могу параллельно практиковать учения других мастеров\школ ?


Да.


> - Только Ваджраянских ?


Нет.

----------

Anthony (30.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.01.2012), Юндрун Топден (30.01.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

чтоб путанницы в голове не было - сначала, имхо, практиковать лучше в рамках одной школы. так легче. потому что у школ могут быть разные подходы к практике. а если нет целостной картины - это может смутить.

----------

Anthony (30.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.01.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Для начала следует подробно ознакомится со всеми школами и традициями.
И найти то, что максимально совпадает с вашим личным опытом.
Так как то более логично, нет?

----------

Anthony (30.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.01.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Если - да, то в моей голове теряется смысл школ


Разные школы придерживаются разных воззрений. К примеру, в Гелуг наивысшим воззрением считается мадхьямака-прасангака, а в Ньингма —воззрение Дзогчен.

----------

Anthony (30.01.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Друзья мои, можно еще коротенько про внесектарный подход? :
> 
> - Т.е. находясь в Карма Кагью, я могу параллельно практиковать учения других мастеров\школ ?


Безусловно.




> - Только Ваджраянских ?


В большинстве случаев "тибетцы", конечно, практикуют ваджраянские школы - очень часто кагью+ньигма. Но тот же Чогьям Трунгпа включил в своих центрах также различные практики дзен. Так что все возможно. Но лучше, имхо, сконцентрироваться на чем-то одном, а то может оказаться, что много чего практиковал, а ничего в итоге не реализовал и что практиковать в момет смерти - непонятно.

Была история про Конгтрула Великого, когда он увидел, что один ученик действует именно так - т.е. получает кучу посвящений и учений из разных традиций, но толком ничего не практикует, то сказал: "Ты не ри-ме (т.е. не не-сектарный), ты ди-мэ (кажется как-то так произносится, знатоки тибетского попрявят) (т.е. "у тебя нет корня"). Вне-сектарный подход предусматривает отсутсвие пренебрежения к другим школам и соответствующим практикам.




> Если - да, то в моей голове теряется смысл школ


Различные школы возникали как результат прихода в Тибет различных линий передачи учения. Вобщем-то во многом именно это и остается основным различием между школами сейчас (по крайней мере тибетскими), несмотря на то, что частично передачи одной школы со временем попадали в другую и т.д. Кроме того, с точки зрения поддержания учения проще, когда есть некая структура в виде школы - это позволяет легче отсеивать шарлатанов, поддерживать монастыри и прочее.

----------

Anthony (30.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.01.2012)

----------


## Legba

- Т.е. находясь в Карма Кагью, я могу параллельно практиковать учения других мастеров\школ ?

Можете. Но ста простираний в день вполне хватит для того, чтобы это осталось в области теории.
Врядли Вы сможете, нге сильно меняя уклад жизни, практиковать больше часа-двух в день (имеется ввиду формальная садхана).
Так что на другие учения просто не хватит времени и сил.

- Только Ваджраянских ?
Я бы сказал - только Махаянских. Посколько с точки зрения Тхеравады, ваджраянские школы - довольно сомнтельная институция,
И совмещать столь разные подходы у Вас вряд ли получится.

Если - да, то в моей голове теряется смысл школ 

Это как разные национальные кухни. Накормят везде, но рецептура везде своя.))

----------

Anthony (30.01.2012), Raudex (31.01.2012), Вова Л. (30.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.01.2012), Юндрун Топден (30.01.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Ясна все  :Smilie: 
Не устаю говорить спасибо.

Вот еще бы умные "тибетцы" создали отдельную тему с терминологией - было б вообще замечательно.
Лунг, Ванг... и еще много непонятных местных ругательств ))
Кто знает - проявите пожалуйста инициативу (если конечно этого УЖЕ нет на форуме... может и я чего-то пропустил)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Если вы практикуете в рамках школы Карма Кагью, то на сайте есть словарь http://www.buddhism.ru/glossary/dict01.php.
А вообще юзай http://www.indostan.ru/biblioteka/4_2818_0.html. Его пока хватит. Есть тьма словарей на самом деле.

----------

Anthony (30.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.01.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Ясна все 
> Не устаю говорить спасибо.
> 
> Вот еще бы умные "тибетцы" создали отдельную тему с терминологией - было б вообще замечательно.
> Лунг, Ванг... и еще много непонятных местных ругательств ))
> Кто знает - проявите пожалуйста инициативу (если конечно этого УЖЕ нет на форуме... может и я чего-то пропустил)


Если просто термин посмотреть, то в гугле вбивайте, если английским владеете, то Rigpa Wiki и rangjung yeshe wiki - для целей посмотреть определение непонятного понятия - очень хороши. Есть еще русский вариант - дхарма вики.ру, кажется, но я им практически не пользовался, не знаю, насколько он пополняется, но на первый взгляд, тоже очень хороший. В любом случай, ригпе и ранджунг еше я доверяю гораздо больше, чем словарю АП, на который привели ссылку выше. Там хотябы нет коробящих слух русских эквиваленов тибетских и санскритских названий.

----------

Anthony (02.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.01.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Про *отход от Дхармы* очень хорошо говорил другой Кармапа.  :Smilie: 

http://savetibet.ru/2010/01/04/karmapa.html

ЕС Далай Лама говорил, что это прекрасно - освлдеть знаниями всех школ. Но нельзя их мешать. если изучаешь, например. Дзогчен, то надо правильно выстроить свой ум, согласно этомй подходу. Когда есть твердое понимание и навыки, можно  следовать гелуг или кагью. Важно не перемешивать все сместе и не изучать одновременно.

----------

Anthony (02.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.01.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Друзья!
Еще один, возможно тупой вопрос, касаемый реинкарнации.

Если одно существо перевоплощается в другого, то получается, что количество живых существ во всех мирах одно и то же, с безначального времени?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Друзья!
> Еще один, возможно тупой вопрос, касаемый реинкарнации.
> 
> Если одно существо перевоплощается в другого, то получается, что количество живых существ во всех мирах одно и то же, с безначального времени?


Одно и то же, бесконечное  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (06.02.2012), Вова Л. (06.02.2012), Ринчен Намгьял (06.02.2012), Юй Кан (06.02.2012)

----------


## Aion

Количество живых существ в мирах безгранично, да и миров, вроде, тоже...

----------


## Кунсанг

> Если одно существо перевоплощается в другого, то получается, что количество живых существ во всех мирах одно и то же, с безначального времени?


Если поток ума невозможно перкратить, то получается что живых существ не становится меньше. Их вероятно становится больше, потому что если мастер способен разделить свой ум на три части и получить рождение как три человека, то эти три человека продолжают дальше свои перерождения отдельно.

----------


## Ванька

> Еще один, возможно тупой вопрос, касаемый реинкарнации.


мнэээ.... позвольте.... о чем?  :Wink: 
а що реинкарнирует?

----------


## Anthony

О сознании вопрос  :Wink:

----------


## Ванька

> О сознании вопрос


а! свят, свят! я ужо, грешным делом, подумал, что о душе зашел спич.
если мы не будем забывать про феномен времени, то выйдет, что весь спектр проявлений существует мгновенно. в свете взаимозависимости всех феноменов, мы не сможем сказать, что есть некое изолированное существо, субстанция, и т.п., которое путешествует по телам. а вот о том, что возникли определенные обстоятельства, которые проявились как форма, к примеру, слона с прибамбасами физ. мира, сказать можем. т.е. имея склонности порождать состояния, свойственные слонувфизическоммире мы вполне получим оного (с мнением, что есть некая штука - время - в котором мы живем) при смерти-рождении. т.е. не одно существо в другое воплощается (хотя, мы так привыкли говорить). возникло состояние (при изменении, считаемым нами смертью или рождением), которое интерпретируется умом как я-человек, я-слон   + физ. мир + идея бесконечности миров и существ.

----------

Alekk (06.02.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Если поток ума невозможно перкратить, то получается что живых существ не становится меньше. Их вероятно становится больше, потому что если мастер способен разделить свой ум на три части и получить рождение как три человека, то эти три человека продолжают дальше свои перерождения отдельно.


Под «живыми существами» обычно не имеют в виду просветлённых существ. Мастер может и сто тысяч эманировать и получить рождение как сто тысяч человек, так то. И если эти эманации потом умирают, они могут и не перерождаться дальше.

----------

Вова Л. (06.02.2012), Сергей Ч (06.02.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

говорят, что кол-во точек как в отрезке так и в бесконечности одинаковое. а именно - их количество бесконечно.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.02.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Под «живыми существами» обычно не имеют в виду просветлённых существ. Мастер может и сто тысяч эманировать и получить рождение как сто тысяч человек, так то. И если эти эманации потом умирают, они могут и не перерождаться дальше.


А Его Святейшество Далай-лама и Кармапа это разве не живые существа? Хотя они эманации Авалокитешвары, они являются одновременно с этим людьми. То есть благодаря тому что Авалокитешвара воплотился в теле человека, роду человеческого прибыло. Если у Его Святейшества в теле человека, если он допустим не монах, а мирянин, родилось несколько сыновей то эти сыновья будут кем? Если взять легенду о тибетцах, то они произошли от обезьяна и демоницы и обезьян тогда был Авалокитешварой. От Авалокитешвары пошел род тибетцев и поэтому он особенно пристально смотрит за ними. Если та обезьяна это не "живое существо" то кто тогда все тибетцы.

----------


## Кунсанг

Я имею в виду что когда мастер родился в теле человека, то этого человека нельзя назвать не живым существом. От не живого существа не могут родиться живые существа. В данный момент это все-таки человек. Или эманация Кармапы например сейчас это не живое существо? Говорится Авалокитешвара принял рождение человеком. То есть стал человеком. Обрел тело человека. Можно конечно сказать что Кармапа это не обычное живое существо, но это не отменяет его обычного существования в теле человека. Это не мираж, не фокус или что-то другое. Именно человек. Если Авалокитешвара примет два рождения человеком, то людей в этом городе станет больше на два человека. На обычном уровне это так выглядит по крайней мере.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

У меня самого с пониманием идеи нирманакаи некоторые сложности, но насколько я понимаю, даже несмотря на то, что тело будды, проявившегося как нирманакая, состоит из мяса, стареет, умирает и разлагается, сам будда при этом не является самсарным существом, подверженным перерождению.
Тибетская традиция поиска перерождений не имеет ничего общего с перерождением обычных самсарных существ. Тибетские реализованные мастера в какой-то момент придумали и условились, что они будут делать особые практики, оставлять особые знаки, чтобы можно было легко найти в детстве ребёнка, которому они передали свой потенциал заслуг и мудрости, чтобы таким образом эффективно передавать учение. Это ни в коем случае не единственный возможный способ проявления нирманакаи. И будды, и бодхисаттвы никак не ограничены ни способами проявления, ни количеством тел, ни очерёдностью их появления.
Ну а насчёт того, что общее количество при этом увеличивается — может ли бесконечность увеличиваться?

----------


## Кунсанг

Бесконечное число не может увеличиваться верно. Число обычных живых существ и прибавление к их числу нирманакай действительно некорректно. Сознаний не может стать больше потому что если так то у сознания есть начало. Тогда у сансары есть начало, но это противоречие. Число нирманакай относится к потоку одного ума такое обЪяснение Учителей. Но в обычном видении число живых существ как-будто прибавилось. На самом деле это один поток ума в двух телах.

----------


## Кунсанг

Когда много вопросов возникает у того кто начал практику Дхармы, то это может означать интерес к Дхарме. Но интерес может быть двух видов, интерес когда происходит простое интеллектуальное накопление знаний которое не приводит к развитию благих качеств и второй интерес на основе веры который приводит к развитию благих качеств. Даже когда вопросы еще не связаны с личной практикой и затрагивают космические вопросы, то это считается все же лучше, чем не иметь вообще вопросов. Бывает часто что кто-то начал практику и у него совсем нет никаких вопросов или сомнений. Сомнения, их один плюс что они приводят к тому что человек ищет ответы на них и находя его познания расширяются и человеку становятся более понятны те вещи говорят Учителя. То есть нужно всегда спрашивать непонятное или когда есть сомнения. Не просто всегда отметать сомнения а попробовать поискать точный ответ на свое сомнение. Иногда когда ответ не находится, советуют так думать что пока я не смог найти ответ, ничего страшного что я не знаю насколько это верно положение, но в будущем я постараюсь найти ответ, пусть пока это подождет. Сейчас я буду держаться основной линии пока.

----------


## Кунсанг

Но здесь говорят Учителя тоже бывает перегиб у западных учеников. Если у многих азиатов перегиб в сторону того что нет никаких сомнений и вопросов, то у многих западных учеников перегиб с вопросами которые пока не связаны с тем где они находятся в своей практике. Например залезание в какие-то дебри философских сложных вопросов или тантрический секс и так далее. Например это похоже на то как начинающий математик не освоив полностью начал математики начал уже разбираться с вопросами в высшей математике.

----------


## Кунсанг

Но если число живых существ бесконечно то и сансара бесконечна тогда. Зачем тогда давать обязательство до конца сансары помогать живым существам? Это трудный на самом деле вопрос про количество живых существ.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Зачем тогда давать обязательство до конца сансары помогать живым существам?


Для того, чтобы научиться не воспринимать нирвану как что-то отличное от самсары и не начать стремиться к своим представлениям о нирване как о каком-то месте абсолютного покоя. Вместо нирваны как она есть.

----------


## Ванька

> Я имею в виду что когда мастер родился в теле человека, то этого человека нельзя назвать не живым существом. От не живого существа не могут родиться живые существа.


а ты линейку возьми и  нарисуй границу меж живым и неживым. только честно, с учетом всех полей, частиц, дыхания и проичх взаимодействий.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Для того, чтобы научиться не воспринимать нирвану как что-то отличное от самсары и не начать стремиться к своим представлениям о нирване как о каком-то месте абсолютного покоя. Вместо нирваны как она есть.


Но теоретически сансаре всех живых существ придет конец и все живые существа достигнут бодхи, но это трудно сопоставить просто с числом бесконечность. Потихоньку сансара опустошается, но живых существ сансарных как-будто меньше не становится. У Авалокитешвары голова раскололась на 11 голов, потоу что он нарушил обет спасти всех жс. Он сказал в свое время если я отступлю от своего обета пусть моя голова расколется на столько то частей. Потом Авалокитешвара очень много кальп спасал жс и приводил их к Нирване, но когда он посмотрел сколько еще жс в сансаре, он сказал: "Это невозможно". И его голова раскололась. Затем Будда его успокоил сказав вроде того что не беспокойся и не останавливайся, что конец сансаре все равно придет.

----------


## Кунсанг

> а ты линейку возьми и  нарисуй границу меж живым и неживым. только честно, с учетом всех полей, частиц, дыхания и проичх взаимодействий.


А у меня нету линейки.

----------


## Aion

Вспомнилось место из Сутры Помоста:


> Для омраченного Будда есть живое существо, 
> Для просветленного живое существо есть Будда.
> Для глупого Будда есть живое существо,
> Для мудрого живое существо есть Будда.
> 
> Если сознание извращенное, то Будда есть живое существо,
> Если сознание спокойное и уравновешенное, то живое существо есть Будда.
> Как только зарождается извращенное сознание,
> Будда скрывается внутри живого существа.
> ...


 :Cool:

----------

Alexey Elkin (07.02.2012), Wyrd (07.02.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> Для того, чтобы научиться не воспринимать нирвану как что-то отличное от самсары и не начать стремиться к своим представлениям о нирване как о каком-то месте абсолютного покоя. Вместо нирваны как она есть.


Плюс, этот обет - единственное, что помогает мне, например, как-то успокоиться при виде жестоких страданий.* И еще это правильно.*

----------


## Ванька

> А у меня нету линейки.


хм.... а кто писал о бесконечности существ и Самсары?

----------


## Вова Л.

> А Его Святейшество Далай-лама и Кармапа это разве не живые существа? Хотя они эманации Авалокитешвары, они являются одновременно с этим людьми. То есть благодаря тому что Авалокитешвара воплотился в теле человека, роду человеческого прибыло. Если у Его Святейшества в теле человека, если он допустим не монах, а мирянин, родилось несколько сыновей то эти сыновья будут кем? Если взять легенду о тибетцах, то они произошли от обезьяна и демоницы и обезьян тогда был Авалокитешварой. От Авалокитешвары пошел род тибетцев и поэтому он особенно пристально смотрит за ними. Если та обезьяна это не "живое существо" то кто тогда все тибетцы.


Под "живыми (чувствующими) существами", конечно, понимают омраченных существ. Кармапа и Далай лама отличаются не тем, что они неживые и кровь у них не настоящая, а просветленными телом, речью и умом в отличии от омраченных трех врат жс. И причины их перерождения тоже другие - это не жажда и цепляния как для жс, а взятые обеты, их молитвы-пожелания помогать жс, безграничное сострадание, и т.д.

----------

Alexey Elkin (07.02.2012), Lungrig (07.02.2012), Сергей Ч (07.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (07.02.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

Вообще, бремя доказательства того, что нынешние (просто для конкретики) ЕСЛД или Кармапа являются просветленными существами должно бы лечь на плечи утверждающих это. Я, например, не вижу причин считать именно так.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.02.2012)

----------


## Ванька

> Вообще, бремя доказательства того, что нынешние (просто для конкретики) ЕСЛД или Кармапа являются просветленными существами должно бы лечь на плечи утверждающих это. Я, например, не вижу причин считать именно так.


а тебе чем это помешает/поможет?
пользу от считания просветленными ты точно получишь. ум наделяет качествами.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.02.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> а тебе чем это помешает/поможет?
> пользу от считания просветленными ты точно получишь. ум наделяет качествами.


Таранатха ткнул Далай-Ламу в глаз. Я правда должен изворачивать свой ум и считать, что это упайя? Меньше фантазий - меньше причин для потери веры.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.02.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Вообще, бремя доказательства того, что нынешние (просто для конкретики) ЕСЛД или Кармапа являются просветленными существами должно бы лечь на плечи утверждающих это. Я, например, не вижу причин считать именно так.


На чьих плечах лежит бремя доказательства того, что Будда достиг просветления?

----------


## Кунсанг

> хм.... а кто писал о бесконечности существ и Самсары?


О какой линейке речь то? Одно дело граница между живым и неживым, с учетом всех полей... другое бесконечность сансары.

----------


## Ванька

> Таранатха ткнул Далай-Ламу в глаз. Я правда должен изворачивать свой ум и считать, что это упайя? Меньше фантазий - меньше причин для потери веры.


вера - подруга непостоянная.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> На чьих плечах лежит бремя доказательства того, что Будда достиг просветления?


На учениках Будды  :Smilie:

----------


## Wyrd

> На чьих плечах лежит бремя доказательства того, что Будда достиг просветления?


Очевидно, на плечах того, кто это утверждает. Но я надеюсь, в этом у нас с вами не будет разногласий.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.02.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> вера - подруга непостоянная.


В связи с непостоянством веры мы будем строить из нее вавилонскую башню, усложняя то, что можно не усложнять, так? Верую, ибо абсурдно  :Big Grin:

----------


## Вова Л.

> Очевидно, на плечах того, кто это утверждает. Но я надеюсь, в этом у нас с вами не будет разногласий.


Какие доказательства Вы планируете привести?

----------


## Ванька

> В связи с непостоянством веры мы будем строить из нее вавилонскую башню, усложняя то, что можно не усложнять, так? Верую, ибо абсурдно


зачем она нужна? локально, чтоб услышанное переварить - да. а вообще, зачем на нее полагаться?

----------


## Wyrd

> Какие доказательства Вы планируете привести?


Смотрите: есть позиция, которую вы навязываете как единственноверную. Есть собеседник, которому вы эту позицию навязываете. Бремя доказательств лежит на вас.
Я буддизм никому навязать не пытаюсь. Есть собеседник - нет намерения доказать. Нет бремени!
 :Kiss:

----------


## Wyrd

> а вообще, зачем на нее полагаться?


Вот я предпочитаю и не полагаться на нее, особенно по мелочам (в сравнении с вопросом эффективности Дхармы, например).

----------


## Вова Л.

> Смотрите: есть позиция, которую вы навязываете как единственноверную. Есть собеседник, которому вы эту позицию навязываете. Бремя доказательств лежит на вас.
> Я буддизм никому навязать не пытаюсь. Есть собеседник - нет намерения доказать. Нет бремени!


Я Вам что-то навязываю? Вы о чем сейчас? Просветленность Кармапы или Далай ламы в данной теме, вообще не поднималась (до Вашего прихода).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.02.2012)

----------


## Ванька

> Вот я предпочитаю и не полагаться на нее, особенно по мелочам (в сравнении с вопросом эффективности Дхармы, например).


тем не менее, какие качества мы отгружаем всему, такие и реализуются.
если кому-то концепция просветленности ЕСДЛ или Кармапы способствует благим причинам, то зачем ея отвергать, или приносить сомнения другим. когда они смогут что-то реализовать, то смогут разглядеть состояние непосредственно, вопросы отпадут.

----------


## Wyrd

> Я Вам что-то навязываю? Вы о чем сейчас? Просветленность Кармапы или Далай ламы в данной теме, вообще не поднималась (до Вашего прихода).


Согласен, да, вы ничего не навязываете. Прочитал вашу реплику про Кармапу и ЕСДЛ и захотел увидеть доказательства, хоть разок. Let it lie.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Согласен, да, вы ничего не навязываете. Прочитал вашу реплику про Кармапу и ЕСДЛ и захотел увидеть доказательства, хоть разок. Let it lie.


Я это понял, поэтому и ответил, что доказательства тут такие же, как и в случае просветления Будды - т.е. мнение традиции + субъективные впечетления + косвенные доказательства (как, например, пророчества), что вобщем-то тоже довольно немало. Строгих научных доказательств, конечно, быть не может, так как строго научно и просветление не докажешь.

----------

Alexey Elkin (07.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (07.02.2012)

----------


## Alexey Elkin

А ты на тело не смотри, ты на реализацию смотри, а то сансара в башка попадёт - совсем мёртвый будешь!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.02.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

> Вообще, бремя доказательства того, что нынешние (просто для конкретики) ЕСЛД или Кармапа являются просветленными существами должно бы лечь на плечи утверждающих это. Я, например, не вижу причин считать именно так.


кстати, вы вряд ли сможете доказать обратное - что Кармапа и Далай-Лама не просветленные существа

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.02.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Друзья, можно вопрос не по теме ))) 
Просто интересно стало. Наткнулся на изображение козломордого сотоны..
Почему он изображается в лотосе? Почему у него некое подобие ушнишы? Руки сложены в мудры. Почему солнце и луна присутствует на его изображении, как на некоторых тханках (в прилагаемом варианте две луны)? Почему у него и мужские и женские половые признаки (опять же, как на тханках)?

Не является ли Буддизм воплощением того самого аццкого сотоны? (Разумеется, с т.з. Христианства)
И почему в изображении сотоны, столько Буддистских (Буддистских ли?) признаков?




Знаю, что глупость спрашиваю, но просто интересно стало. Столько сходства.
Кто нибудь владеет информацией?

P.S. Огромная просьба к модераторам - можно как-то объединить все темы, созданные мною, в одну? А то в каждой накопилось куча вопросов. Захламление форума какое-то.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.02.2012)

----------


## Топпер

А где вы лотос видите? Просто скрещенные ноги. По-турецки.
Мудры: - это не мудры. В христианстве каждый персонаж как-либо складывает руки. Это естественно. У христиан они тоже имеются.
Солнце и Луна изображаются по причине того, что они есть на небе. Опять же копирайта на их изображение в тибетском буддизме нет.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (21.02.2012), Ринчен Намгьял (21.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.02.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Копирайта нет - изображение есть ))
Откуда-то взялось вить )

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Копирайта нет - изображение есть ))
> Откуда-то взялось вить )


Прародителями дьяволопоклонников, были халдейские и другие ближневосточные культы, на которые могла оказывать влияние и культура Индии. На ближнем и среднем Востоке смешалось много религий и культур, особенно после походов Александра Македонского.

----------

Anthony (21.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.02.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Вот нимб, насколько я понимаю, пришёл именно из Индии, из буддизма.

----------

Anthony (21.02.2012), Иван Денисов (21.02.2012), Леонид Ш (21.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.02.2012)

----------


## Legba

Так. По поводу христианских "мудр". Это, изначально, античные ораторские жесты.
Описал их, в частности Марк Фабий Квинтилиан в своей книге «Наставления оратору».
Кому интересно, что какая "коза" значит:
http://iconodulos.livejournal.com/130957.html

И немного от себя. На небе не так уж много отчетливо наблюдаемых светил.
Не так много знаков можно легко нарисовать (попробуйте сходу нарисовать семиконечную звезду).
И из пальцев можно сложить вполне ограниченное количество дуль.
В силу этого, на протяжении культурной истории человечества, любая дуля, фигура или светило означали,
в разное время совершенно любые явления.
То, что Квинтилиан полагал "настоятельным" жестом, металлисты считают знаком сотоны, а буддисты (некоторые) мудрой подчинения.
Что по этому думают черные гангста или племя маори - я даже боюсь помыслить.))
Не надо связывать явления, не связанные между собой.

----------

Anthony (21.02.2012), Ittosai (21.02.2012), Lion Miller (22.02.2012), Вова Л. (21.02.2012), Денис Евгеньев (21.02.2012), Джнянаваджра (21.02.2012), Иван Денисов (21.02.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.02.2012), Ринчен Намгьял (21.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.02.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Мой кристальный шар говорит мне что это сходство - ошибка интерпритации:

- Сотона изображённый с этими знаками означает двойственность этих знаков. 
- Мудры иобраённые с этими знаками оначают единство зтих знаков.

А вообще может быть так что втретившись с гневными божествами в бардо и испугавшись их, они мол посчитали что это - зло. Вообщем прсонификация собственных страхов.

----------


## Legba

> А вообще может быть так что втретившись с гневными божествами в бардо и испугавшись их, они мол посчитали что это - зло. Вообщем прсонификация собственных страхов.


С божествами в бардо встречаются только те, кто на них упорно медитировал при жизни.
Если такая медитация при жизни места не имела - видения будут привязаны к опыту индивида, а не к индо-тибетской мифологи.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (22.02.2012), Алексей Каверин (21.02.2012), Иван Денисов (21.02.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.02.2012), Ринчен Намгьял (22.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.02.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Почему у него и мужские и женские половые признаки (опять же, как на тханках)?


Дружище, всё понимаю, но где вы на танках гермафродитов видели?

Вы ещё забыли, что у сатаны рога совсем как у Ваджрабхайравы  :Smilie:

----------


## Anthony

> Дружище, всё понимаю, но где вы на танках гермафродитов видели?
> 
> Вы ещё забыли, что у сатаны рога совсем как у Ваджрабхайравы




На первой странице по запросу тханка Будды.


Где отчетливо видны, пардон титьки

----------


## Legba

> На первой странице по запросу тханка Будды.
> 
> 
> Где отчетливо видны, пардон титьки


Слушайте, если Вы интересуетесь иконографией (да еще сравнительной) Вы бы книжки, чтоли, почитали.
1. Изображение Будд (всех) базируется на 32 больших и 80 малых телесных признаках, описаных в сутрах.
Иконографическая трактовка может отличаться. К примеру: 18. Верхняя часть туловища Будды была как у льва.
Понимание этого (ИМХО - не вполне очевидного) постулата и приводит к тому, что мы видим.
2. В восточной изобразительной традиции (в отличии от, скажем, античной) дородство считалось признаком достатка и красоты (а не лени  и отсутствия фитнеса).
Отсюда и некоторая пухлявость изображений - Вы еще на монгольские тханки посмотрите, там и не такое.
3. Женскую грудь на тханка уж так рисуют - ни с чем не спутаешь.
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_xI-v4dCemT...oginiC+(1).jpg

Это самое, правда... Оно Вам надо? Дза-дзен полезнее, полюбому.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (22.02.2012), Иван Денисов (21.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.02.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> Слушайте, если Вы интересуетесь иконографией (да еще сравнительной) Вы бы книжки, чтоли, почитали.
> 1. Изображение Будд (всех) базируется на 32 больших и 80 малых телесных признаках, описаных в сутрах.
> Иконографическая трактовка может отличаться. К примеру: 18. Верхняя часть туловища Будды была как у льва.
> Понимание этого (ИМХО - не вполне очевидного) постулата и приводит к тому, что мы видим.
> 2. В восточной изобразительной традиции (в отличии от, скажем, античной) дородство считалось признаком достатка и красоты (а не лени  и отсутствия фитнеса).
> Отсюда и некоторая пухлявость изображений - Вы еще на монгольские тханки посмотрите, там и не такое.
> 3. Женскую грудь на тханка уж так рисуют - ни с чем не спутаешь.
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_xI-v4dCemT...oginiC+(1).jpg
> 
> Это самое, правда... Оно Вам надо? Дза-дзен полезнее, полюбому.


Я не хочу ссориться, но зачем так вызывающе умничать?

Про 32 признака, не поверите - читал. И про льва, и про знаки на теле.
Но если списать все на скудность художественного мастерства тех времен, то посмотрите скульптуры, которые еще старее. Там не ленились показать телосложение мужчины и женщины. Там отчетливо видно, где мужские органы, где женские. 

За сим, опять вопрос про титьки -  зачем изображать ярко выраженную женскую грудь. Когда мужскую изобразить намного легче. Какой бы "львиной" она не была. И при этом оставить ее в мужском виде.

Ладно, оставим этот вопрос. Художников времен Будды на форуме все равно нет.

----------


## Алексей Т

я лично особого сходства с тханками не заметил)
"Ладно, оставим этот вопрос. Художников времен Будды на форуме все равно нет." Да как бы объективных изображений\скульптур будды воообще нет. Все это интерпритации художников, из их голов. В начале развития буддизма будду вообще не изображали. А изрображали пустой трон, ну или максимум колесо дхармы.

----------

Алексей Каверин (21.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.02.2012)

----------


## Anthony

А как же статуя деревянная. Которая по-моему, сейчас где-то в Калмыкии? Которую при жизни Будды сваяли.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> За сим, опять вопрос про титьки -  зачем изображать ярко выраженную женскую грудь. Когда мужскую изобразить намного легче. Какой бы "львиной" она не была. И при этом оставить ее в мужском виде.


Изображена нормальная мужская грудь. Если вам у Будды Шакьямуни чудятся титьки, посмотрите-таки на танки Ваджрайогини, не поленитесь.

----------

Anthony (21.02.2012), Legba (21.02.2012), Pedma Kalzang (22.02.2012), Иван Денисов (21.02.2012), Нико (15.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.02.2012), Ринчен Намгьял (22.02.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> А как же статуя деревянная. Которая по-моему, сейчас где-то в Калмыкии? Которую при жизни Будды сваяли.


История этой статуи реально прослеживается века с 17

----------

Legba (21.02.2012), Кунсанг (22.02.2012)

----------


## Legba

> История этой статуи реально прослеживается века с 17


Вообще за 2500 лет хоть что-нибудь деревянное сохранилось?!

----------

Pedma Kalzang (22.02.2012)

----------


## Топпер

От условий зависит. Если дерево не подвергается гниению при чрезмерной влажности или атакам насекомых, то тысячи полторы лет должно сохранятся.

----------


## Fyodor

> Друзья, можно вопрос не по теме ))) 
> Просто интересно стало. Наткнулся на изображение козломордого сотоны..
> Почему он изображается в лотосе? Почему у него некое подобие ушнишы? Руки сложены в мудры. Почему солнце и луна присутствует на его изображении, как на некоторых тханках (в прилагаемом варианте две луны)? Почему у него и мужские и женские половые признаки (опять же, как на тханках)?
> 
> Не является ли Буддизм воплощением того самого аццкого сотоны? (Разумеется, с т.з. Христианства)
> И почему в изображении сотоны, столько Буддистских (Буддистских ли?) признаков?
> 
> 
> Вложение 8372Z
> ...


Сопаставьте даты возникновения данного рисунка, когда он впервые появляется и даты "открытия" Тибета западом в лице госпожи Блаватской и ко.
Все станет понятно.

Вообще европейский мистицизм крайне беден в сравнение с восточным. Тотальное влияние христианства сказалось и в этой области. Когда же восточные учения стали проникать на запад то и их воспринимали через призму все тех же иудео-христианских доктрин.

----------

Anthony (22.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.02.2012)

----------


## Fyodor

Из Вики:
_В новейшей истории данное божество «воскресил» Элифас Леви, изобразив его на XV аркане своей колоды Таро, на карте, соответствующей Дьяволу. Впервые в истории христианства в открытом источнике она появилась на страницах его книги «Ритуал и догма высшей магии». Это было андрогинное существо, на руках которого был написан алхимический девиз «Solve et Coagula», что в переводе означает, «Растворяй и сгущай». До открытия «Церкви сатаны» «Печать Бафомета» нигде не упоминалась и тем более не считалась основным символом сатанизма._

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.02.2012)

----------


## Мансур

> Вообще европейский мистицизм крайне беден в сравнение с восточным. .


Совершенно с этим не согласен. Вы не могли бы пояснить свою мысль?

И вообще, мне кажется, в данном случае упоминать мистицизм некорректно - речь идет не о мистицизме, а об оккультизме.

----------

Оскольд (22.02.2012)

----------


## Fyodor

> Совершенно с этим не согласен. Вы не могли бы пояснить свою мысль?
> И вообще, мне кажется, в данном случае упоминать мистицизм некорректно - речь идет не о мистицизме, а об оккультизме.


Под мистикой понимаю для себя весь спектр паранормальщины включая оккультятину.
В век интернета можно почти мгновенно заполучить самый страшный и древний гримуар, а если повезёт то и его научное исследование.
Читать исследования сущее разочарование  :Frown:   самые "древние" материалы возникли в позднем средневековье путём плохого перевода и вольной интерпретации каббалистических материалов с добавлением неправильно транскрибированных имён богов и фантазии. К сожалению, никакой связи с древним Египтом не обнаруживается. 
А жутко тайные и страшно сильные "потаённые книги" на Руси по факту оказывались плохим переводом европейских вольных интерпретаций и плохих переводов.  

В античной художественной литературе можно почерпнуть больше информации о практической магии и оккультных воззрениях чем в тайных книгах христианской Европы.  

Сравнивать с восточными традициями, многие из которых открыто и непрерывно развивались в течении тысяч лет, смысла нет вообще.

----------

Леонид Ш (22.02.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Насколько я понимаю,  пути и Гелуг, так и Кагью работают через преобразование мешающих чувств в соответствующие мудрости, что ведет к просветлению. Отличие их в том, какие именно чувства эти методы используют - за что в человеке цепляются эти методы.

----------


## Леонид Ш

Еремей Парнов в книге «Трон Люцифера», написанной еще в 1985 году, срывает покровы с европейского мистицизма и оккультизма.

----------


## Мансур

> Под мистикой понимаю для себя весь спектр паранормальщины включая оккультятину.
> ...
> Сравнивать с восточными традициями, многие из которых открыто и непрерывно развивались в течении тысяч лет, смысла нет вообще.


Я бы не стал смешивать мистицизм и оккультизм. Это совершенно разные направления, и по предмету, и по методу. То что их принято объединять в одно - заблуждение. Мистическая традиция совершенно спокойно существовала в христианстве. Например, в лице Мастера Экхарта, Сузо, Таулера, Дионисия, Паламы и так далее. Их было относительно немного - но мистицизм никогда и не был массовым явлением. А вот с магией, действительно, церковь боролась.

В истории есть любопытный пример - св. Варлаам, прибивший на гору Афонскую, и ознакомившись с практикой исихазма, пришел в ужас, и написал ряд писем против него. 

В чем я с Вами соглашусь - это то, что Восток и Запад развивались по-разному. Как писал известный синолог Смирнов, "на Востоке нумерология победила протологику". Поэтому в то время как Запад оттачивал силлогистику, Восток читал мантры. 

От дальнейших комментариев воздержусь, чтобы тема не вылилась в очередной холивар.

----------

Оскольд (22.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.02.2012)

----------


## Vadimko

> Для того, чтобы отличить, что правильно-неправильно, надо самому подготовиться и как следует проработать всю информацию. И прежде, чем пойти на какой-то шаг, надо было исследовать, а куда я иду, зачем это мне нужно и какие будут последствия. Тогда не придется судорожно все переделывать на полпути. Видно, уже был некоторый житейский опыт, что лучше ПРЕЖДЕ продумать до всех мелочей, а потом уж делать


это махаянский подход, у других людей может быть совсем по-другому, например спонтанное доверие  :Smilie: ) и лишь затем изучение и то не обязательно доскональное, ведь знания<>опыт, переживание.

----------


## Vadimko

> Насколько я понимаю,  пути и Гелуг, так и Кагью работают через преобразование мешающих чувств в соответствующие мудрости, что ведет к просветлению. Отличие их в том, какие именно чувства эти методы используют - за что в человеке цепляются эти методы.


да и методы тоже разнятся, и поучения.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (23.02.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Давайте обойдемся без сравнения богатости мистицизма. Немного не та тема.

----------


## Anthony

Друзья, а кто, что думает о клонировании?
Каков процесс перехода сознания, в тело, к примеру клонированной овцы?

Я могу понять, что некоторые мастера осознанно перерождаются в два-три тела.
Но тут-то как это происходит??

----------


## Оскольд

> Друзья, а кто, что думает о клонировании?
> Каков процесс перехода сознания, в тело, к примеру клонированной овцы?
> 
> Я могу понять, что некоторые мастера осознанно перерождаются в два-три тела.
> Но тут-то как это происходит??



В каждой традиции по разному, но обычно во всех из них начинается с того, что ученые приглашают ламу/дзен монаха/бхиккху и тот
либо проводит специальный ритуал и переносит сознание тех, кто в прошлой жизни задавал похожие вопросы в клонируемую клетку
либо бьет ученых и задающего подобные вопросы бамбуковой палкой по голове
либо начинает ритуал многодневной непрерывной рецитации Палийского Канона отчего окружающие преты, которые в прошлой жизни задавали похожии вопросы в конце концов вселяются в клетку.

А поскольку мы все в этой жизни задавались похожими вопросами, всем нам надо приложить в практике максимум усилий дабы не переродиться клонированной овцой.

----------

Anthony (28.02.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> В каждой традиции по разному, но обычно во всех из них начинается с того, что ученые приглашают ламу/дзен монаха/бхиккху и тот
> либо проводит специальный ритуал и переносит сознание тех, кто в прошлой жизни задавал похожие вопросы в клонируемую клетку
> либо бьет ученых и задающего подобные вопросы бамбуковой палкой по голове
> либо начинает ритуал многодневной непрерывной рецитации Палийского Канона отчего окружающие преты, которые в прошлой жизни задавали похожии вопросы в конце концов вселяются в клетку.
> 
> А поскольку мы все в этой жизни задавались похожими вопросами, всем нам надо приложить в практике максимум усилий дабы не переродиться клонированной овцой.


Ценный ответ. Еще раз прошу поделиться тех, кто может что-то сказать.

----------

Оскольд (28.02.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> ... Каков процесс перехода сознания, в тело, к примеру клонированной овцы? ....


Вопрос, интересный. Мне кажется, что в новой оболочке может появится эго. Примерно так же как, в мокром месте заводится плесень. Если есть условия, то рано или поздно споры попадают и начинают жить.

----------

Anthony (28.02.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> Вопрос, интересный. Мне кажется, что в новой оболочке может появится эго. Примерно так же как, в мокром месте заводится плесень. Если есть условия, то рано или поздно споры попадают и начинают жить.


Интересная точка зрения.
Но вот как это видится с Буддистской картины мира ?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Интересная точка зрения.
> Но вот как это видится с Буддистской картины мира ?


IMHO, с буддийской точки зрения, сознанию без разницы, как возникло тело, в которое оно переселяется — клонированием или традиционным размножением. Возможно, некоторые из нас сейчас нарабатывают карму клонированной овцы или клонированного Ленина, и переродятся ими в будущем  :Smilie:

----------

Anthony (28.02.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Ну так это говорит о том, что пучки сознания бесконечны. 
Если завтра наклонируем миллион Лениных, и 150 Зюгановых, то ....
Сам не знаю что  :Big Grin: 

Вообщем... значит сознание бесконечно, как бы мы не пытались побороть самсару?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ну так это говорит о том, что пучки сознания бесконечны.


Если вы имеете в виду их количество, то по-моему, да, бесконечны. Как небо. Но у каждого пучка есть конец — состояние будды.

----------


## Anthony

В моей голове бардак...
Если говорится, что сознание проникает в момент оплодотворения яйцеклетки, и аборт это убийство
... как оно может проникать в уже готовый продукт, без зачатия.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> В моей голове бардак...
> Если говорится, что сознание проникает в момент оплодотворения яйцеклетки, и аборт это убийство
> ... как оно может проникать в уже готовый продукт, без зачатия.


Клонирование это не штампование какое-то, которое позволяет моментально получить копию Ленина. Насколько я понимаю, клетку организма подсаживают в яйцеклетку суррогатной матери, она вынашивает плод и появляется клон. По аналогии сознание может проникать в организм в момент подсаживания. А если бы и была какая-то другая технология производства готового продукта, сознание могло бы подсаживаться в момент готовности, IMHO.

----------

Anthony (28.02.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> ... как оно может проникать в уже готовый продукт, без зачатия.


Клонирование тоже начинается с оплодотворения, только искусственным образом, с немного изменённой оплодотворённой клеткой, где в ядре проведена замена ДНК на ДНК клонируемого организма.

----------

Anthony (28.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.02.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> Клонирование тоже начинается с оплодотворения, только искусственным образом, с немного изменённой оплодотворённой клеткой, где в ядре проведена замена ДНК на ДНК клонируемого организма.


Если технология именно такая, то вопрос закрыт.

----------


## Топпер

> Друзья, а кто, что думает о клонировании?
> Каков процесс перехода сознания, в тело, к примеру клонированной овцы?


По видимому процесс такой же, как и в других случаях. 100% идентичность тела не означает ведь, что сознание будет одно и то же. Например два однояйцевых близнеца с рождения обладают разными хорактерами, хотя тело у них, по сути, одинаковое.



> Я могу понять, что некоторые мастера осознанно перерождаются в два-три тела.
> Но тут-то как это происходит??


Никто из живых существ не может переродиться в два-три тела. Эта идея (про перерождение в двух или трёх человеках) возникла на тибетской почве, когда нужно было решать вопрос о двух и более найденных тулку, а оценить, кто же из них более истинный, по какой-либо причине не было возможности.
Вообще буддизму эта идея противоречит напрямую, ибо даже с учётом варианта нирманокай, производимых Буддами и бодхисаттами, корректно её не решить.

----------

Anthony (28.02.2012), Леонид Ш (28.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.02.2012), Читтадхаммо (28.02.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

> Если вы имеете в виду их количество, то по-моему, да, бесконечны. Как небо. Но у каждого пучка есть конец — состояние будды.


будды не обладают воспринимающей способностью(сознанием)?

----------


## Vadimko

> Никто из живых существ не может переродиться в два-три тела. Эта идея (про перерождение в двух или трёх человеках) возникла на тибетской почве, когда нужно было решать вопрос о двух и более найденных тулку, а оценить, кто же из них более истинный, по какой-либо причине не было возможности.
> Вообще буддизму эта идея противоречит напрямую, ибо даже с учётом варианта нирманокай, производимых Буддами и бодхисаттами, корректно её не решить.


Расходимся, оказывается высокие Ринпоче, такие как Кармапа, врут.  :EEK!:  Топпер открыл нам глаза.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Почему сразу врут? упайничают!

----------


## Топпер

> Расходимся, оказывается высокие Ринпоче, такие как Кармапа, врут.  Топпер открыл нам глаза.


Я с удовольствием приму вашу точку зрения и прибавлю к своим знаниям о тибетском буддизме, в частности и возможность нарушения основных буддийских принципов, если вы сможете объяснить с опорой на слово Будды (пусть даже в махаянском варианте), а не на сочинения учителей, как происходит разделения на два и более сознаний.

Про нирманокаи - не говорить т.к. там производятся не настоящие, полноценные потоки сознания, а только магические тела.

----------


## Anthony

Давайте не будем развозить кашу по поводу различия воззрений школ.

Топпер высказал точку зрения ЕГО школы (между прочем, самой ранней).

Возможно в этой строке "Вообще буддизму эта идея противоречит напрямую" был немного некорректен.

Вопрос касается не этого.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Интересная точка зрения.
> Но вот как это видится с Буддистской картины мира ?


С буддийской тз буддисты сейчас набросают мнений так, что можно будет год читать. Могу сказать, что есть интересные наблюдения психотерапевтов за людьми, зачатыми искусственно. У них почти все как у обычных людей, только некоторые тонкие ментальные конструкции устроены подругому. Пока не знают как к этому относится.

----------


## Топпер

> Давайте не будем развозить кашу по поводу различия воззрений школ.
> 
> Топпер высказал точку зрения ЕГО школы (между прочем, самой ранней).
> 
> Возможно в этой строке "Вообще буддизму эта идея противоречит напрямую" был немного некорректен.
> 
> Вопрос касается не этого.


Почему только тхеравады? Я здесь про тхераваду ни слова не говорю. Я спрашиваю, как пользуясь *общемахаянской* философской базой, можно объяснить "разделение учителей"? Я, что-то такого нигде кроме тибетского буддизма (притом достаточно позднего) не встречал.
Но, вы правы, здесь этот вопрос несколько не в тему.

Открыл отдельный тред для этого.

----------


## Майя П

> С буддийской тз буддисты сейчас набросают мнений так, что можно будет год читать. Могу сказать, что есть интересные наблюдения психотерапевтов за людьми, зачатыми искусственно. У них почти все как у обычных людей, только некоторые тонкие ментальные конструкции устроены подругому. Пока не знают как к этому относится.


... эко поколение массово пока не вошло во взрослую стадию... 
и ряд особенностей, не только ментальные конструкции, но и другие аспекты, иногда очень даже выражено.... и вполне укладываются в теорию тн ваджраяны... чем весьма импонирует...  (не все так печально для человеков)
но это нужно обсуждать с подготовленной аудиторией...на закрытом форуме...
(честно говоря удивило и обрадовало, что вы смогли увидеть там характерные тенденции... известные только очень небольшому кругу специалистов... )

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (28.02.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> будды не обладают воспринимающей способностью(сознанием)?


Обладают, поэтому концом он может быть назван условно.

----------

Lungrig (29.02.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

> Обладают, поэтому концом он может быть назван условно.


а, "конец" в том смысле, что приходит конец обусловленному кармой и клешами существу, а не в том смысле, что сознание исчезает насовсем. понял

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.02.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Товарищи, пишу здесь. Т.к. тему создавать глупо   :Big Grin: 
Поставил сегодня на алтарь стакан сока. Сейчас там плавает дохлая муха.
Что с ней делать???  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Оставить как есть или вылить сок?

----------


## Джыш

> Товарищи, пишу здесь. Т.к. тему создавать глупо  
> Поставил сегодня на алтарь стакан сока. Сейчас там плавает дохлая муха.
> Что с ней делать??? 
> Оставить как есть или вылить сок?


Читайте стослоговую мантру Ваджрасаттвы, побольше.

----------

Anthony (08.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Над соком читать? ))

----------


## Джыш

> Над соком читать? ))


Нет, теперь уже над сметаной.

----------


## Винд

> Поставил сегодня на алтарь стакан сока. Сейчас там плавает дохлая муха.
> Что с ней делать??? 
> Оставить как есть или вылить сок?


Пожалуй, выбросить муху. А стакан сока одна муха едва ли испортит.

----------

Anthony (08.05.2012)

----------


## Джыш

> Пожалуй, выбросить муху. А стакан сока одна муха едва ли испортит.


Ахаха, это 5!  :Kiss:

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Пожалуй, выбросить муху. А стакан сока одна муха едва ли испортит.


Действительно, что может изменить жизнь мухи... осталось доказать что человеческая жизнь полезнее жизни мухи и всё ОК, можно дальше практиковать с абсолютно чистой душой !

----------

Anthony (08.05.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Оставить как есть или вылить сок?


Вылить и налить новый. А лучше вместо стакана сока поставить традиционные чаши с подношениями.
http://khurul.ru/?p=1714

----------

Anthony (08.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Товарищи, пишу здесь. Т.к. тему создавать глупо  
> Поставил сегодня на алтарь стакан сока. Сейчас там плавает дохлая муха.
> Что с ней делать??? 
> Оставить как есть или вылить сок?


Пожелайте благого перерождения мухе, мани почитайте.
И вместо стакана с соком традиционные семь чашечек с подношениями на алтарь поставьте - там водичка, никакие насекомые туда впредь не полезут и не погибнут.

----------

Anthony (08.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Товарищи, пишу здесь. Т.к. тему создавать глупо  
> Поставил сегодня на алтарь стакан сока. Сейчас там плавает дохлая муха.
> Что с ней делать??? 
> Оставить как есть или вылить сок?


Муху вытащить. Насчёт сока - как вы сами решите. Если для вас важно выражать почтение, тогда лучше поменять сок.

----------

Anthony (08.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Муху вытащить.


И тельце её предать достойному сожжению, с исполнением всех подобающих ритуалов. Она ведь, погибнув в чаше подношений на алтаре, приобщилась к Дхарме...
Чуть улыбаюсь, конечно, но если так важна щепетильность даже в ничтожных мелочах, почему нет?

----------

Алексей Каверин (08.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Так, ладно. 
С живым существом по имени муха разобрались.
Мух удалил, 7 раз Ваджрасаттва, сок стоит.

Но опять родился вопрос в моей голове.

*Pema Kalzang* дал(а) ссылку на сайт. Читал его уже, но сейчас разум зацепился за предложение:
*"Справа и слева от трех основных изображений можно поставить изображения Будд и Бодхисаттв, с которыми вы чувствуете связь, [которые являются вашими покровителями по году рождения]."*

Что это за покровители, где про них можно прочесть?
Спасибо.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> И тельце её предать достойному сожжению, с исполнением всех подобающих ритуалов. Она ведь, погибнув в чаше подношений на алтаре, приобщилась к Дхарме...
> Чуть улыбаюсь, конечно, но если так важна щепетильность даже в ничтожных мелочах, почему нет?


Осталось надеяться что боги щепетильны в ничтожных для них мелочах.

----------


## Aion

> Что это за покровители, где про них можно прочесть?
> Спасибо.


Пожалуйста.
Определение молитвы и божества покровителя по году рождения.

----------

Anthony (08.05.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> Пожалуйста.
> Определение молитвы и божества покровителя по году рождения.


Спасибо  :Smilie: 
Когда мне советовали на форуме кулоны. Там была такая же таблица.

Не могу понять, у меня покровитель Будда Шакьямуни чтоли? 1986 год.
Не слишком ли жирно мне будет?  :Big Grin:  
Я думал покровители - это божества попроще ))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Осталось надеяться что боги щепетильны в ничтожных для них мелочах.


Какое Вам дело до богов, о сомневающийся в них мессия?! : ))

----------

Bob (08.05.2012), Pedma Kalzang (08.05.2012), Сауди (08.05.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Пожалуйста.
> Определение молитвы и божества покровителя по году рождения.


В тибетском календаре есть год курицы?

----------


## Топпер

> И тельце её предать достойному сожжению, с исполнением всех подобающих ритуалов. Она ведь, погибнув в чаше подношений на алтаре, приобщилась к Дхарме...
> Чуть улыбаюсь, конечно, но если так важна щепетильность даже в ничтожных мелочах, почему нет?


Ещё и тхупу над прахом можно построить  :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Каверин (08.05.2012)

----------


## Aion

> В тибетском календаре есть год курицы?


Да, если год женский.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Какое Вам дело до богов, о сомневающийся в них мессия?! : ))


Такое же как дело мухи до людей, то есть никакого, хотя лучше с ними дружить чтобы в сок не попасть и иметь долгую жизнь для долгой практики и стать мессией и освободить весь мир !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111  :Big Grin: 

Хотя Карма у руля. Тогда будем просто свободными...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ещё и тхупу над прахом можно построить


Эт ежли найдутся шариры... : )

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Такое же как дело мухи до людей, то есть никакого, хотя лучше с ними дружить чтобы в сок не попасть и иметь долгую жизнь для долгой практики и стать мессией и освободить весь мир !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111 
> 
> Хотя Карма у руля. Тогда будем просто свободными...


Пурга ака завируха... %)

----------

Алексей Каверин (08.05.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> "Справа и слева от трех основных изображений можно поставить изображения Будд и Бодхисаттв, с которыми вы чувствуете связь, [которые являются вашими покровителями по году рождения]."


Самое главное в статье - чаши и чем их нужно наполнять. 
Что помимо чаш с подношениями должно стоять на алтаре, в каком колличестве и т.д. зависит от того, что Вы практикуете, в какой традиции и что советовал Вам Лама. Здесь лучше без самодеятельности.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Да, если год женский.


А бывают мужские и женские года? 

ПС Я вообще думал, что это птица...

----------

Алексей Каверин (08.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2012)

----------


## Legba

> В тибетском календаре есть год курицы?


Это из политкорректности сделали, чтобы не писать "год петуха".

----------

Aion (08.05.2012), Вова Л. (08.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2012)

----------


## Aion

> А бывают мужские и женские года?


Да. Нынешний, например, мужской. Следующий будет женским.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Да. Нынешний, например, мужской. Следующий будет женским.


Можно где-то об этом почитать? Впервые про такое слышу.

----------


## Антип Байда

> И тельце её предать достойному сожжению, с исполнением всех подобающих ритуалов. Она ведь, погибнув в чаше подношений на алтаре, приобщилась к Дхарме...


Устроить ей небесное погребение- скормить грифам.

----------


## Aion

> Можно где-то об этом почитать?


Можно: 


> 60-летний цикл является результатом взаимодействия 10-летнего и 12-летнего циклов. Каждый год характеризуется по инь/ян, по элементу и по животному. Например, начинается каждый цикл янской деревянной крысой и продолжается до следующей янской деревянной крысы. Чётность числа 12 приводит к тому, что каждое зодиакальное животное встречается только в одной форме инь/ян, например, дракон — всегда ян, а бык — всегда инь. Поэтому цикл длится именно 60 лет, а не 120.
> ©

----------


## Вова Л.

> Можно:


Во-первых, на этой статье в вики висит значок "проверить достоверность", во-вторых, там же вроде, не про тибетский календарь, а про китайский. Причем даже не про календарь, а про "гороскоп".

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Можно где-то об этом почитать? Впервые про такое слышу.


О календаре можно почитать у Берзина: http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...cience_02.html

Про женские и мужские года не объясняется, но они там упоминаются.

----------

Anthony (10.05.2012), Вова Л. (10.05.2012)

----------


## Aion

> Во-первых, на этой статье в вики висит значок "проверить достоверность", во-вторых, там же вроде, не про тибетский календарь, а про китайский. Причем даже не про календарь, а про "гороскоп".


Во-первых, проверяйте, если сомневаетесь, это будет вполне по-буддийски. Во-вторых, разницы между тибетским и китайским календарями и между словами "календарь" и "гороскоп" в этом аспекте нет, см. 


> Когда 60-летний «важный» цикл Калачакры был сопоставлен с китайским 60-летним циклом стихий и животных, 1027 год не совпал с началом китайского цикла. Китайский цикл всегда начинается с мужского деревянного года крысы, а 1027 год пришёлся на четвёртый год цикла – женский огненный год зайца. Поэтому тибетский 60-летний цикл начинается с женского огненного года зайца и список двенадцати животных начинается с зайца, а не с крысы. Из-за разницы в три года текущий тибетский 17-й цикл начался в 1987 году, тогда как текущий китайский 27-й цикл – в 1984 году. 
> Тибетская астрология и астрономия
> Александр Берзин

----------


## Sucheeinennick

[QUOTE=Майя П;454470]... эко поколение массово пока не вошло во взрослую стадию... 
и ряд особенностей, не только ментальные конструкции, но и другие аспекты, 

В Австрии довольно много 25-23-летних уже, кого искусственно зачали. Я бы сказала, что они менее чувствительные на уровне эмоций. Я сужу по друзьям моего ребёнка.

----------


## Нико

По-моему, этот тред сильно ушёл в сторону от изначального вопроса. 

Отвечу: Гьялва Кармапа получил от Его Святейшества Далай-ламы множество посвящений и комментариев к ним, и да, они относятся, в том числе, и к традиции Гелуг. Что не мешает ему возглавлять школу Карма Кагью. Да, внесектарный подход. И да же, их связывают особые отношения. 





> Друзья, объясните пожалуйста.
> Кармапа  Ургьен Тринле Дордже говорит, что учителем его является ЕСДЛ.
> В моей голове немного не состыковывается... ЕСДЛ его учит школе Гелуг, или общебуддистским наставлениям?

----------


## Aion

> Или, говоря иначе, Мара проявляется для нас как наше неведение. Но сам по себе он не является этим неведением.


Так и тянет (не иначе, сам Мара) спросить: а Будда проявляется для нас как наше что? И сам по себе является кем?  :Cool:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Т.е. бывают реинкарнации Мары????


Если он (оно?) самскрита, то должен быть подвержен рождению-старости-смерти. Просто если срок его жизни - кальпа, то для нас он как-бы, типа, бессмертен.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.05.2012)

----------


## Роман С

> Друзья, объясните пожалуйста.
> Кармапа  Ургьен Тринле Дордже говорит, что учителем его является ЕСДЛ.
> В моей голове немного не состыковывается... ЕСДЛ его учит школе Гелуг, или общебуддистским наставлениям?


В Нью-йорке , в мае 2008 года Его Святейшество Семнадцатый Кармапа сам разъяснил свой подход к практике Дхармы . В том числе и постепенность пути к Просветлению . Посмотрите обязательно . 

http://savetibet.ru/2011/05/08/karmapa.html

----------

Anthony (01.10.2012)

----------


## Шераб Янгчен

Кстати, 17-ый Кармапа Тринлей Тхае Дордже получил передачи всех четырех основных школ, включая и новую Кадампу. Изначально поучения Кадампы держались и до сих пор передаются в линии Кагью, начиная с Гампопы.  Позднее эти поучения оформились в школу Гелуг. Каждая школа может держать и передавать передачи другой школы. Например, 17-ый Кармапа Тринлей Тхае Дордже несколько лет назад получил от держателя линии Сакья очень важную передачу Марпы, которая в Кагью не передавалась последние 200 лет. А два с половиной года назад он получил полную передачу на новые терма Гуру Ринпоче от Чоклинга Ринпоче - брата Чокьи Нима Ринпоче. Сам Шамар Ринпоче рассказывает, что он хотел, чтобы Кармапа получил монашеские обеты от Далай ламы. Далай лама был согласен и очень счастлив это сделать, но политики из его окружения помешали осуществиться этому посвящению от Далай ламы. Не делайте политики из Дхармы - поучений Будды. Теретики каждой из школ могут играть в смысловые философские игры, но настоящие практики любой школы осуществляют и бережно хранят свои линии передачи для достойных храбрецов осуществлять и передавать их дальше.

----------

Падма Осел (26.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Сам Шамар Ринпоче рассказывает, что он хотел, чтобы Кармапа получил монашеские обеты от Далай ламы. Далай лама был согласен и очень счастлив это сделать, но политики из его окружения помешали осуществиться этому посвящению от Далай ламы. Не делайте политики из Дхармы - поучений Будды. Теретики каждой из школ могут играть в смысловые философские игры, но настоящие практики любой школы осуществляют и бережно хранят свои линии передачи для достойных храбрецов осуществлять и передавать их дальше.


Это вам такое в ККОН рассказывают?  :Smilie:

----------

Кузьмич (27.10.2012)

----------


## Шераб Янгчен

> Это вам такое в ККОН рассказывают?


Нет, это мне рассказывал сам Шамар Ринпоче

----------


## Вантус

> Кстати, 17-ый Кармапа Тринлей Тхае Дордже получил передачи всех четырех основных школ, включая и новую Кадампу.


Новая Кадам - это Гелуг.



> Изначально поучения Кадампы держались и до сих пор передаются в линии Кагью, начиная с Гампопы.  Позднее эти поучения оформились в школу Гелуг.


Изначально поучения Кадам были принесены в Тибет Атишей и к Кагью никакого отношения не имели вообще. Далее там будут Дромтонпа, геше Потова, геше Ченгава и геше Пучунгва. Еще далее Цонкапа собрал все поучения Кадам. Просто так вышло, что Гамбопа был изначально кадампинцем, поэтому в Rагью эти учения тоже есть. Гелуг же есть синтез Сакья, Кагью и Кадам, по большей части - Сакья (основные тантрические линии Гелуг, Ваджрабхайрава, Чакрасамвара и Гухьясамаджа - сакьяпинского происхождения, причем Чакрасамвара и Ваджрабхайрава - чисто сакьяской линии, а Гухьясамаджа - начиная, как минимум, с Бутона, а изначально от Марпы через 	Долги Цуртон Ванги Дордже). Не уверен, что в Кагью именно от Цуртона линия вообще. Линия Ваджрайогини в Гелуг также сакьяпинская.

От Кагью в Гелуг некоторые учения по Махамудре, но далеко не все. Махамудра Гаден Ненгью - вообще происходит из чистого видения Цонкапы.



> Каждая школа может держать и передавать передачи другой школы.


Тем не менее, мало кто в Гелуг держит ньингмапинские линии или Хеваджру, например. Вряд ли много кагьюпинцев, держащих капли Кадам и т.п.

----------

Топпер- (27.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.10.2012)

----------


## Шераб Янгчен

> Новая Кадам - это Гелуг.
> 
> Изначально поучения Кадам были принесены в Тибет Атишей и к Кагью никакого отношения не имели вообще. Далее там будут Дромтонпа, геше Потова, геше Ченгава и геше Пучунгва. Еще далее Цонкапа собрал все поучения Кадам. Просто так вышло, что Гамбопа был изначально кадампинцем, поэтому в Rагью эти учения тоже есть. Гелуг же есть синтез Сакья, Кагью и Кадам, по большей части - Сакья (основные тантрические линии Гелуг, Ваджрабхайрава, Чакрасамвара и Гухьясамаджа - сакьяпинского происхождения, причем Чакрасамвара и Ваджрабхайрава - чисто сакьяской линии, а Гухьясамаджа - начиная, как минимум, с Бутона, а изначально от Марпы через 	Долги Цуртон Ванги Дордже). Не уверен, что в Кагью именно от Цуртона линия вообще. Линия Ваджрайогини в Гелуг также сакьяпинская.
> 
> От Кагью в Гелуг некоторые учения по Махамудре, но далеко не все. Махамудра Гаден Ненгью - вообще происходит из чистого видения Цонкапы.
> 
> Тем не менее, мало кто в Гелуг держит ньингмапинские линии или Хеваджру, например. Вряд ли много кагьюпинцев, держащих капли Кадам и т.п.


Просто не вышло, что Гампопа - был держателем Кадампы. Гампопа обьединил поучения Кадампы от Атиши с поучениями Махамудры от Сарахи. Эта устная передача имеет название "Махамудра слияния двух рек". Эту передачу Шамар Ринпоче дает в своих центрах Путь Бодхи, к которым я тоже имею непосредственное отношение. Таким образом, в наших центрах мы получаем передачу Кадампы по линии Атиши-Гампопы тоже. Если интересно, заглядывайте к нам.

----------

Падма Осел (26.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Просто не вышло, что Гампопа - был держателем Кадампы. Гампопа обьединил поучения Кадампы от Атиши с поучениями Махамудры от Сарахи. Эта устная передача имеет название "Махамудра слияния двух рек". Эту передачу Шамар Ринпоче дает в своих центрах Путь Бодхи, к которым я тоже имею непосредственное отношение. Таким образом, в наших центрах мы получаем передачу Кадампы по линии Атиши-Гампопы тоже. Если интересно, заглядывайте к нам.


Не вполне ясно, какое все это отношение имеет к Гелуг. Кадампинская часть Гелуг никак к Гамбопе не относится. Равно как и все прочее, за исключением некоторых линий Махамудры. А вы утверждаете, что относится.

Вот тут перечислены основные линии Гелуг. Можно видеть, что они были бы, даже если бы Кагью на момент рождения Цонкапы и вовсе бы не существовало.

----------

Топпер- (27.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.10.2012)

----------


## Шераб Янгчен

> Не вполне ясно, какое все это отношение имеет к Гелуг. Кадампинская часть Гелуг никак к Гамбопе не относится. Равно как и все прочее, за исключением некоторых линий Махамудры. А вы утверждаете, что относится.
> 
> Вот тут перечислены основные линии Гелуг. Можно видеть, что они были бы, даже если бы Кагью на момент рождения Цонкапы и вовсе бы не существовало.


Я всего лишь сказала, что учение Кадампы Атиши живо в линии Кагью по сей день. И эта линия передачи не имеет никакого отношения к реформисткой новой Кадампе, то есть Гелукпе. Где же Вы увидели здесь противоречие?

----------


## Dron

> Я всего лишь сказала, что учение Кадампы Атиши живо в линии Кагью по сей день. И эта линия передачи не имеет никакого отношения к реформисткой новой Кадампе, то есть Гелукпе. Где же Вы увидели здесь противоречие?


Линия Атиши не имеет никакого отношения к Гелугпе?

----------

Топпер- (27.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.10.2012)

----------


## Шераб Янгчен

> Линия Атиши не имеет никакого отношения к Гелугпе?


Кажется, мы серьезно запутались  :Smilie: ) Я говорю о линии передачи Кадампы в Кагью от Гампопы, которую сейчас передает Шамар Ринпоче. А Вы говорите о линии передачи Кадампы в Гелукпе. На Атише все сходится.  :Smilie: ) В чем вопрос? Я никак не могу понять!

----------


## Dron

Вероятно, вы отождествляете два совершенно различных как по времени, так и по сути, так и по качеству феномена: 1) Гелуг,  2) НКТ.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.10.2012)

----------


## Шераб Янгчен

> Вероятно, вы отождествляете два совершенно различных как по времени, так и по сути, так и по качеству феномена: 1) Гелуг,  2) НКТ.


Меня интересует одна суть - Просветление и непрекращающаяся линия передачи Просветления через различные поучения Будды.  Разные по качеству феномены меня не интересуют.

----------


## Dron

> Меня интересует одна суть - Просветление и непрекращающаяся линия передачи Просветления через различные поучения Будды.  Разные по качеству феномены меня не интересуют.


Конечно же, нет никаких сомнений, что вас интересуют разные по качеству феномены, если не верите, пройдите онлайн тест:
Вам предлагают скачать учения Шамарпы или кого-нибудь из путучев. Ваши действия?

----------


## Топпер

> Нет, это мне рассказывал сам Шамар Ринпоче


А он не рассказывал, что это за злые бояре, которые не дали дать обеты?
И, насколько я знаю, Далай-лама другого Кармапу пестует. Честно говоря сомневаюсь, что Далай-ламе нужен был бы второй Кармапа. А тем более сомневаюсь, что Далай-лама просто счастье испытал бы от позволения дать обеты второму Кармапе.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.10.2012)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Конечно же, нет никаких сомнений, что вас интересуют разные по качеству феномены, если не верите, пройдите онлайн тест:
> Вам предлагают скачать учения Шамарпы или кого-нибудь из путучев. Ваши действия?


Вот я, например, скажу спасибо. Но больше ничего делать не буду. Вроде, очень по-егински.

----------


## Шераб Янгчен

> Конечно же, нет никаких сомнений, что вас интересуют разные по качеству феномены, если не верите, пройдите онлайн тест:
> Вам предлагают скачать учения Шамарпы или кого-нибудь из путучев. Ваши действия?


При всем моем уважении к веселым путучам (от некоторых из них я научилась многому хорошему), я не всеядна в смысле оттопырив уши слушать всех подряд.
Я доверяю своему опыту и тем, кто помогает мне и всем остальным без мешающих эмоций. Я всегда проверяю всех на степень стабильности ума и смотрю, у кого чему я могу научиться. Шамарпины поучения я скачивала задолго до моего знакомства с ним, и это всегда были мои любимые поучения  :Smilie: )))))))) Сейчас я также очень люблю поучения своего коренного драгоценного учителя 17-го Кармапы Тринлея Тхае Дордже, степень мастерства и невероятные способности, которого удивляют меня все больше и больше с каждым днем, также как и Шамара Ринпоче. Они для меня неразделимы. Кармапа учил меня смотреть на всех лам всех линий и направлений как мосты к его состоянию Дордже Чанга. В этом смысле, и Далай лама и Ургьен Тулку и Ситу Ринпоче и лама Оле и Шамар Ринпоче для меня суть Будды, как учит Кармапа. 
       В наших центрах тоже есть система путешествующих учителей Дхармы. Только Шамар Ринпоче просит учить специально обученных людей, в основном, прошедших не менее одного трехлетнего ретрита и серьезную теоретическую подготовку. Это также могут быть и другие Ринпоче, согласившиеся учить в центрах Путь Бодхи. Мы их всех скоро опубликуем на нашем сайте bodhipath.ru  То есть его центры задуманы и функционируют как внесектарианские центры Риме, и разные люди могут найти своего ведущего учителя через наши центры. Также у нас есть система локальных учителей, которые тоже проходят обучение и теории и медитации на специально организованных курсах, и затем ведут повседневную программу в своих центрах до приезда более опытных учителей. Сам Шамар Ринпоче - главный учитель в наших центрах, определяющий программу обучения и центровские практики. Он будет приезжать в наши центры с разными программами, в основном, это поучения по Дже Чекаве Семь пунктов тренировки ума, ну и, конечно, посвящения, и другие курсы по Махаяне и специальной части Махаяны - Ваджраяне (Шине, Лхагтонгу, Махамудре и Дзогчену). Если у нас будут хорошие связи с другими центрами, то мы готовы приглашать хороших учителей (в том числе и хороших путучей) давать лекции в наших группах. Это практикуется, например, в американских центрах Путь Бодхи.

----------


## Шераб Янгчен

> А он не рассказывал, что это за злые бояре, которые не дали дать обеты?
> И, насколько я знаю, Далай-лама другого Кармапу пестует. Честно говоря сомневаюсь, что Далай-ламе нужен был бы второй Кармапа. А тем более сомневаюсь, что Далай-лама просто счастье испытал бы от позволения дать обеты второму Кармапе.


Далай ламе другой Кармапа может быть и не нужен, но он есть и такой мощный и убедительный, что не считаться с ним просто нельзя. Я по секрету могу сказать Вам, что Шамара Ринпоче и Далай ламу связывают очень теплые отношения, как настоящих практиков. К тому же Далай лама не только признает Кармапу Тхае Дордже, но и очень тепло тоже относиться. Вы здесь уже что-то пропустили. Те, кто проецирует на них свои мешающие эмоции, совершают ошибку. Видимо, в окружении Далай ламы есть влиятельные люди с не очень чистой мотивацией и совершающие подобные ошибки. Только ведь с великими йогами трудно спорить на обывательском самсарическом уровне  :Smilie: )))))

----------


## Германн

> включая и новую Кадампу


Простите, что конкретно Вы имеете в виду? Современную организацию с таким названием, или старинное название школы Гелуг (сейчас Гелуг не то же самое, что Новая Кадампа)?

----------


## Dron

> При всем моем уважении к веселым путучам (от некоторых из них я научилась многому хорошему), я не всеядна в смысле оттопырив уши слушать всех подряд.
> Я доверяю своему опыту и тем, кто помогает мне и всем остальным без мешающих эмоций. Я всегда проверяю всех на степень стабильности ума и смотрю, у кого чему я могу научиться. Шамарпины поучения я скачивала задолго до моего знакомства с ним, и это всегда были мои любимые поучения )))))))) Сейчас я также очень люблю поучения своего коренного драгоценного учителя 17-го Кармапы Тринлея Тхае Дордже, степень мастерства и невероятные способности, которого удивляют меня все больше и больше с каждым днем, также как и Шамара Ринпоче. Они для меня неразделимы. Кармапа учил меня смотреть на всех лам всех линий и направлений как мосты к его состоянию Дордже Чанга. В этом смысле, и Далай лама и Ургьен Тулку и Ситу Ринпоче и лама Оле и Шамар Ринпоче для меня суть Будды, как учит Кармапа.


Вы уверены, что Шамар Ринпоче учит, что лама Оле суть Будда?





> В наших центрах тоже есть система путешествующих учителей Дхармы. Только Шамар Ринпоче просит учить специально обученных людей, в основном, прошедших не менее одного трехлетнего ретрита и серьезную теоретическую подготовку.


Сколько путучей из ваших центров прошли трехлетний ретрит?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Я всего лишь сказала, что учение Кадампы Атиши живо в линии Кагью по сей день. И эта линия передачи не имеет никакого отношения к реформисткой новой Кадампе, то есть Гелукпе. Где же Вы увидели здесь противоречие?


Понятно, речь о преемственности школы Карма Кагью, восходящей к средневековой Кадампе, к Атише. Нет связи с современной организацией Новая Кадампа (которая не Гелуг).

----------

Падма Осел (27.10.2012), Шераб Янгчен (27.10.2012)

----------


## Падма Осел

Сколько путучей из ваших центров прошли трехлетний ретрит?[/QUOTE]

Наверное, можно тут посчитать ))

----------


## Шераб Янгчен

> Вы уверены, что Шамар Ринпоче учит, что лама Оле суть Будда?
> 
> 
> 
> Сколько путучей из ваших центров прошли трехлетний ретрит?


Шамар Ринпоче учит ВЗГЛЯДУ через медитацию. Этот взгляд может помочь кому-то преодолеть границы восприятия........ 
Не думаю, что он когда-то считал ламу Оле полностью реализовавшимся, но, несомненно, он считает его выдающимся практиком и организатором.

Думаю, что все путучи Пути Бодхи прошли трехлетние ретриты. На данный момент их число 22, включая нашего нового русского учителя Валю Бакулина.
А также 9 Ринпоче вместе с Кармапой и  Шамаром Ринпоче

----------

Падма Осел (27.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Сколько путучей из ваших центров прошли трехлетний ретрит?


Я не буду туда заходить и считать. Сколько вы насчитали?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я по секрету могу сказать Вам, что Шамара Ринпоче и Далай ламу связывают очень теплые отношения, как настоящих практиков.


Очень недавно связывают, с 2010 года.

----------


## Шераб Янгчен

> Очень недавно связывают, с 2010 года.


Великий Будда Амитабха, второй сознательно перерождающийся йогин Тибета, - Шамарпа, никогда не выпадает из своего состояния Просветления.
В этой жизни Далай лама был одним их его учителей. Но коренным Гуру у него был 16-ый Кармапа, который оставил знаки в письме как его искать в следующей жизни.
Все знаки совпадают с Кармапой Тринлеем Тхае Дордже. И этот Кармапа демонстрирует всю полноту реализации. Я свято верю, что Ургьен Тулку - тоже перерождение  великого учителя, который учит чистой Дхарме. На этом новом историческом этапе мы сохраним линию Кагью и задружим с Гелук по-новому, но времени для учебы осталось немного для кагьюпы. Всего Кармап будет 21. У нас уже 17-ый.

----------


## Шераб Янгчен

сегодня Шамару Ринпоче исполнилось 60 лет! Кармапа Ченно, Ом Мани Падме Хунг, Ом Ами Дева Хри!!! Желаю ему долгих лет жизни и всем перерождения в Девачене!

----------


## Падма Осел

> Я не буду туда заходить и считать. Сколько вы насчитали?


Дык это вас же арифметика интересует, я просто хотел вам помочь получить информацию, о которой вы вопрошали  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dron

> Дык это вас же арифметика интересует, я просто хотел вам помочь получить информацию, о которой вы вопрошали


Вы утверждаете, что там я могу получить достоверную информацию?

----------


## Шераб Янгчен

> Вы утверждаете, что там я могу получить достоверную информацию?


Вы имеете ввиду информацию по Дхарме? Вполне. Там краткие жизнеописания каждого из учителей и информация по программе обучения с новостями. И никакой политики, которая никому не в дугу. Вопрос - кто круче,- решается из собственной обузданной середины.  Я тоже только за то, чтобы всю информацию проверяли и тщательно выбирали себе учителя. Желаю Вам благоприятных условий для постижений и исследований. Всегда буду рада нашему здоровому дружескому взаимообмену. Приходите к нам на поучения Валентина Гьюрме в Москве или Питере. Это очень освежит Ваше самочувствие относительно Кагью  :Smilie:  Рада буду ответить на все Ваши вопросы  :Smilie:

----------


## Падма Осел

> Вы утверждаете, что там я могу получить достоверную информацию?


Я указал на источник, с информацией по вопросу, о которой вы спрашивали. 
Насколько ему доверять, это вам решать, в соответствии с вашими критериями достоверности))

----------


## Dron

> Вы имеете ввиду информацию по Дхарме? Вполне. Там краткие жизнеописания каждого из учителей и информация по программе обучения с новостями. И никакой политики, которая никому не в дугу. Вопрос - кто круче,- решается из собственной обузданной середины.  Я тоже только за то, чтобы всю информацию проверяли


Как можно проверить такую информацию? 



> и тщательно выбирали себе учителя. Желаю Вам благоприятных условий для постижений и исследований. Всегда буду рада нашему здоровому дружескому взаимообмену.


Это  взаимно.



> Приходите к нам на поучения Валентина Гьюрме в Москве или Питере. Это очень освежит Ваше самочувствие относительно Кагью  Рада буду ответить на все Ваши вопросы


Валентина Гьюрме?

----------


## Dron

> Я указал на источник, с информацией по вопросу, о которой вы спрашивали. 
> Насколько ему доверять, это вам решать, в соответствии с вашими критериями достоверности))


Я пока не читал, предположим, вы сталкер, первопроходец, как вы считаете, можно доверять?

----------


## Падма Осел

> Я пока не читал, предположим, вы сталкер, первопроходец, как вы считаете, можно доверять?


Dron, я не стану вас консультировать, разбирайтесь, пожалуйста, сами) Могу только посоветовать для прояснения аналогичных вопросов обращаться к учителям, которым вы доверяете.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (27.10.2012), Юй Кан (27.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Dron, я не стану вас консультировать


Почему?

----------


## Нико

> Далай ламе другой Кармапа может быть и не нужен, но он есть и такой мощный и убедительный, что не считаться с ним просто нельзя. Я по секрету могу сказать Вам, что Шамара Ринпоче и Далай ламу связывают очень теплые отношения, как настоящих практиков. К тому же Далай лама не только признает Кармапу Тхае Дордже, но и очень тепло тоже относиться. Вы здесь ужеВложение 11251 что-то пропустили. Те, кто проецирует на них свои мешающие эмоции, совершают ошибку. Видимо, в окружении Далай ламы есть влиятельные люди с не очень чистой мотивацией и совершающие подобные ошибки. Только ведь с великими йогами трудно спорить на обывательском самсарическом уровне )))))


А есть официальные подтверждения Ваших слов?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.10.2012)

----------


## Падма Осел

> Почему?


Dron, я же написал!
Потому что консультироваться по поводу достоверности, аутентичности нужно не у меня, а у учителей.  :Smilie: 
Хотя есть еще спецсредство, там ответы на все вопросы.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Шераб Янгчен

> А есть официальные подтверждения Ваших слов?


Вы имеете ввиду официальное признание Далай ламой Кармапы Тринлея Тхае Дордже? 
Нет, пока нет. Ждем.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Dron, я же написал!
> Потому что консультироваться по поводу достоверности, аутентичности нужно не у меня, а у учителей. 
> Хотя есть еще спецсредство, там ответы на все вопросы.


Ну и как вы оцениваете свой пост, в плане полезной информативности?

----------


## Падма Осел

На 5 !
Dron, если вы хотите разобраться по существу вопроса, я посоветовал, куда стоит обратиться. Не стоит размазывать кашу по тарелке и обращаться ко мне в пяти сообщениях по теме, исчерпанной в одном. Давайте уважать время друг друга.

----------


## Нико

> Вы имеете ввиду официальное признание Далай ламой Кармапы Тринлея Тхае Дордже? 
> Нет, пока нет. Ждем.


Вот именно.

----------


## Нико

> Видимо, в окружении Далай ламы есть влиятельные люди с не очень чистой мотивацией и совершающие подобные ошибки.


Видимо, подобные люди есть повсюду. Но есть и такая практика: лоджонг называется.

----------


## Dron

> На 5 !
> Dron, если вы хотите разобраться по существу вопроса, я посоветовал, куда стоит обратиться. Не стоит размазывать кашу по тарелке и обращаться ко мне в пяти сообщениях по теме, исчерпанной в одном. Давайте уважать время друг друга.


Разбираться по существу вопроса не представляется возможным, в данной ситуации, ибо  это существо крайне неповторимо в мозгах каждого из последователей того, или иного культа.

Именно поэтому я вопрошаю вас. Почему вы не отвечаете по существу, я не спрашиваю, ведь я уважаю ваше время.

----------


## Падма Осел

> Разбираться по существу вопроса не представляется возможным, в данной ситуации, ибо  это существо крайне неповторимо в мозгах каждого из последователей того, или иного культа.
> 
> Именно поэтому я вопрошаю вас. Почему вы не отвечаете по существу, я не спрашиваю, ведь я уважаю ваше время.


Dron, я не уверен, что понял весь смысл вашего сообщения, оно сложновато для меня.  :Smilie:  Я могу только повторить, что если у меня, как у последователя тибетского "культа", возникает вопрос, связанный с какой то его частью, вроде того, что спрашивали вы, я обращаюсь с ним к тем, через кого знаю этот "культ"- например к Далай-Ламе или другим учителям. Это я вам и посоветовал, вместо того, чтобы консультировать вас самому. Это для меня и есть ответ по существу в этой ситуации, если для вас это не так, мне жаль, что не смог вам помочь.

----------


## Dron

> Dron, я не уверен, что понял весь смысл вашего сообщения, оно сложновато для меня.  Я могу только повторить, что если у меня, как у последователя тибетского "культа", возникает вопрос, связанный с какой то его частью, вроде того, что спрашивали вы, я обращаюсь с ним к тем, через кого знаю этот "культ"- например к Далай-Ламе или другим учителям. Это я вам и посоветовал, вместо того, чтобы консультировать вас самому. Это для меня и есть ответ по существу в этой ситуации, если для вас это не так, мне жаль, что не смог вам помочь.


Скажите сжато.

----------


## Падма Осел

И так разберетесь!

----------


## Dron

Да ладно, скажите уже.

----------


## Падма Осел

> Да ладно, скажите уже.


Похоже это пустой треп, я в таком не участвую.  :Wink:

----------

Pedma Kalzang (27.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Похоже это пустой треп, я в таком не участвую.


Вы не участвуете в прямом изложении вашего взгляда? Рекомендую учавствовать, иначе за вас это сделают посторонние.

----------


## Падма Осел

> Вы не участвуете в прямом изложении вашего взгляда?


Нет же  :Smilie: . Я не участвую в диалоге с празднословами, то есть ваши слова - пустой треп.

----------


## Шераб Янгчен

> Видимо, подобные люди есть повсюду. Но есть и такая практика: лоджонг называется.


Согласна, просветленных мало.....  Да, инструментов для работы с умом много.... Лоджонг с Тонгленом мы тоже изучаем.

----------


## Dron

> Нет же . Я не участвую в диалоге с празднословами, то есть ваши слова - пустой треп.


Колитесь

----------


## Арису Кеншин

> Колитесь


Колоться буддистам нельзя.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Согласна, просветленных мало.....  Да, инструментов для работы с умом много.... Лоджонг с Тонгленом мы тоже изучаем.


И это главное. Зачем Вам подтверждение Е.С. Далай-Ламы, если Вы критически относитесь к современной Гелуг? У Вас уже есть Лама, есть линия преемственности, есть практики по развитию Бодхичитты. Известно, что Гьялва Кармапа может быть только один, Е.С. Далай-Лама уже высказал свою позицию.


(Спасибо за цитату Дэчен Намджрол)

"Отрывок пресс-конференции (http://savetibet.ru/2010/01/06/karmapa.html) Его Святейшества 17-го Гьялвы Кармапы Оргьена Тринлея Дордже в рамках 27-го Кагью-Монлама (26 декабря 2009, монастырь Тергар, Бодхгая, Индия)

- Что вы можете сказать о заявлении со стороны Тхае Тинлея Дордже о том, что он является Кармапой?

Сообщу для информации, чтобы окончательно прояснить этот момент. В традиции ясно сказано, что предшественник признает своего последователя, а не наоборот. Предшественник, превосходящий по силе, старший, признает своего последователя, а отнюдь не младший. Для полной ясности: я был признан на основании традиционного пророческого письма, оставленного моим предшественником, 16-м Гьялвой Кармапой. Я был распознан и признан Его Святейшеством Далай-ламой, а также другими выдающимися и уважаемыми духовными лидерами различных буддийских традиций. Это огромная ответственность, и поэтому я должен сосредоточить свое внимание на выполнении возложенных на меня задач, и у меня нет времени заниматься чем-либо еще помимо этого. 

Что касается пророчества 16-го Кармапы, оставленного в пророческом письме, то это подлинная и традиционная процедура, проведенная в соответствии с единодушным пожеланием верующих. 

Его Святейшество Далай-лама, без сомнения является не только признанным духовным лидером тибетского буддизма, но и выдающимся лидером мирового масштаба. Широко известно, что он говорит только правду. И поскольку он признал меня Кармапой, то я просто выполняю свою работу. И к этому нет необходимости что-либо добавлять."

___
Один из двух Лам ошибается на свой счёт. Но в любом случае, его ученики могут развить в себе Бодхичитту и продвигаться по Пути.

----------

Тензин Таши (28.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.10.2012)

----------


## Шераб Янгчен

[QUOTE=Германн;518152]И это главное. Зачем Вам подтверждение Е.С. Далай-Ламы, если Вы критически относитесь к современной Гелуг? У Вас уже есть Лама, есть линия преемственности, есть практики по развитию Бодхичитты. Известно, что Гьялва Кармапа может быть только один, Е.С. Далай-Лама уже высказал свою позицию.


(Спасибо за цитату Дэчен Намджрол)

"Отрывок пресс-конференции (http://savetibet.ru/2010/01/06/karmapa.html) Его Святейшества 17-го Гьялвы Кармапы Оргьена Тринлея Дордже в рамках 27-го Кагью-Монлама (26 декабря 2009, монастырь Тергар, Бодхгая, Индия)

Вы - очень умный человек, Герман. Но Вы ошибаетесь по части моих взглядов. Я - практик-мирянин. Как практик, я очень счастлива встретить своего учителя и практиковать согласно его рекомендациям. Как практик, Вы абсолютно правы, я нахожусь в самодостаточной ситуации. Как практику! мне по барабану все эти баталии, кто является настоящим Кармапой. Я знаю, что мои ламы - самые настоящие и в подтверждении не нуждаются. Копия Кармапиной Черной Короны находится в Румтеке (если находится!!!), но оригинал этой Короны находится у настоящего владельца  :Smilie: ))))) Я также знаю много других вещей, о которых не хочу здесь говорить в силу нежелания продолжать бесплодные дискуссии с фанатичными болельщиками той или иной футбольной (ой...) религиозной школы. Для меня не существует Гелукпы, Ньингмы, Сакьи, Кагью и тд. Для меня существуют практики, практикующие  разную степень честности  :Smilie: )))), и использующие те или иные методы Будды. Все школы в моем представлении несут учение Будды и стараются сохранить ту или иную передачу. У меня есть замечательные друзья среди как высоких так и не очень гелукпинских лам (тибетских, калмыцких и бурятских), у меня прекрасные связи с учителями Сакьяпы и Ньингмы.... Везде есть прекрасные практики и замечательные умные люди, равно как и целые группы верующих. цепко держащихся за ту или иную концепцию.  :Smilie: )))))
     Но как мирянке, мне не всегда безразлично, как открыть сердца людей такому уникальному учению как Дхарма, которая в своей сути обьединяет все явления и всех существ. С точки зрения этой обьединитильной позиции мне хочется помочь убрать как можно больше препятствий в умах и сделать что-то, чтобы буддисты прекратили свои безумные спортивно-религиозные состязания и стали источником вдохновения для других как единая команда Будды. Поэтому, с этой точки зрения, мне небезразлично когда же наконец Далай лама прекратит это концертное выступление части! Гелукпы под названием "сделаем Кармапу гелукпинским и почетным третьим ламой в нашей социальной гелукпинской иерархии". Я жду встречи Кармап, в которой выявится все истинное для всех заинтересованных и прикончит это глупое противостояние.... Одна такая встреча уже была, в ней победил..... отгадайте кто. Ждем следующих иттераций  :Smilie: ))))

----------


## Вова Л.

> Я жду встречи Кармап, в которой выявится все истинное для всех заинтересованных и прикончит это глупое противостояние.... Одна такая встреча уже была, в ней победил..... отгадайте кто. Ждем следующих иттераций ))))


Это вы о чем?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (31.10.2012)

----------


## Yur

> Это разделение на школы не означает что они сильно отличаются друг от друга. Например тантра в школе Гелуг происходит от Марпы и Миларепы.


Правильно . Сам Е.С. Кармапа объяснил эту ситуацию во время Учения . Перескажу в меру своих возможностей , т.к. перевод был синхронный  и только на английский :

 Я предаю Учение по тексту Три основы пути , составленному Дже Ринпоче . Некоторые говорят что Кармапа стал Гелуг . Это не так . Учение Будды есть Учение будды , это не предмет сектанства . Истина не может принадлижать какой-либо отдельной школе . Все мы равно ученики(ученицы) Будды , незавасимо от наших делений на линии преемственности .

----------

Иван Денисов (29.06.2013)

----------

